

Best Movies about Startups and Entrepreneurship - pathik
http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/best-startup-movies/

======
answerly
Startup.com and E-dreams are documentaries about high flying startups
(GovWorks and Kozmo.com, respectively) from the first dotcom boom.

Interestingly, both document NYC startups rather than Silicon Valley ones.
There are some great Sand Hill road scenes in Startup.com, though.

------
pathik
I am a great fan of movies and as an aspiring entrepreneur, I have been trying
to find the best movies about startups. I couldn't find a list of such movies,
so I decided to make one myself. Do check it out and tell me if I've missed
anything.

------
Jsarokin
Boiler Room - one of my favorite movies ever. It will change you.

~~~
pathik
Will add that. Should I add Wall Street too?

~~~
Jsarokin
Wall street:Money never sleeps, or the first Wallstreet?

Money never sleeps was decent, never saw the first one.

Also add Glengarry Glen Ross. Thats where "ABC, Always Be Closing" came from.

------
dolphenstein
Riot On! is quite an entertaining documentary. About a Finnish mobile startup
with incompetent founders + tons of investor money to burn (and burn they
did!). T

